
Ask HN: What’s the incentive to mark yourself as COVID-19 positive? - hyko
In the Apple-Google and Decentralized Privacy-Preserving Proximity Tracing schemes, an infected user has to mark themselves as infected. But by that point, the user has had all the benefits the app can provide; they face nothing but potential costs, e.g. potential loss of privacy. What stops people from being “free riders” of these systems?
======
samizdis
The incentive is to help and inform other people, to allow for targeted
testing and so, one hopes, mitigate disease spread.

Altruism is the bottom line.

